# Hotel/Leisure Complex



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm keeping the name and location off this thread for the time being. The reasons are that the owners still live in part of the premises, it's isolated and vulnerable, and also because it's an easy entry onto the site with limited access to inside, so could be open to possible forced entry by unscrupulous visitors.
Despite partial access, there are plenty of interesting nooks in and around the buildings. It's in quite good condition but has that slight shabbiness of the non-maintained; peeling paint, weeds, etc.
The first thing I saw was a 'private - keep out' sign, so took some photos from the road, but as I had walked the best part of an hour up a very long, steep hill I decided that I hadn't come all that way for nothing. So, I cautiously walked up the drive, taking pics all the while, and ready to explain myself if necessary. There was a parked car but no other sign of activity so just kept moving further into the complex, taking pics all the time while my luck was in.
Here are some pics. More in the Gallery.


























Turning into a winding pathway I came across something rather unexpected - an Anderson shelter. Neat! 











Moving on, I found the gym and sports area and an extremely green and stagnant swimming pool. 






If the situation changes I will add the history and other relevent information. Also, if anyone's interested you can pm me. 

Got to say thanks to Mcspringzy for the heads up on this one as he reminded me about the place. Ta Mc. 

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2007)

I do like this building. Is it the stairs behind the large bowed glass windows? the swimming pool,  that doesn't look very good. liking the shelter tho, looks a large one. looking forward to seeing more pics of this place. 

Thanks for the pics, they're great.

Cheers Foxy 

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2007)

smileysal;12131; said:


> Is it the stairs behind the large bowed glass windows?



Hi Sal
Thanks for your comments. Yes, the stairs are behind there. I didn't go up because I was being careful not to be seen, so wanted to get as much of everything else first. By the time I came back I'd forgotten about them. Damn, I wished I'd gone up them now!
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## staffordshireranger (Apr 18, 2007)

nice find !! love the swimming pool shot


----------



## mcspringzy (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow Looks good, i didnt realise there was that many buildings there. We might have to meet Foxy and have another look!
Thanks for the thanks lol!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Mc
Not a bad idea, actually, as there are still hotel/motel corridors to explore and more around the pool side too as well as up the spiral stairs. I just wanted to see as much before being booted out. I'll tell you what though, that hill is a bloody killer...about 2 and a half to 3 miles and the higher you go the steeper it gets...it's what's put me off the thought of going back! 
Have to sort something out.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Foxy,

What a superb find there  cool pics!
Really dig the stairwell with those tall but skinny windows -very Art Deco!
An Anderson Shelter too -bonus 
Looks like someone's decided to help themselves to the paving slabs around the swimming pool eh?  
Just wondering Foxy, what with all the nice warm sunny weather we've been having -did ya do a few lengths of the pool? 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 25, 2007)

P.s. -wonder what the difference is between an Andersen Shelter & a Nissan Hut?


----------



## King Al (Apr 25, 2007)

Lightbuoy;12404; said:


> Just wondering Foxy, what with all the nice warm sunny weather we've been having -did ya do a few lengths of the poolQUOTE]
> 
> Nah, that pool looks a bit dodgy to me, that’s a broken glass and condom pit for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 25, 2007)

King Al;12415; said:


> I think, the Andersen shelter was specially designed to protect families and be an appropriate size for the garden. Whereas a Nissan hut was shelter used for storage etc. and was designed to be easy to construct, cost effective and be able to with stand shrapnel etc and in my experience bigger. Hope this helps [/FONT]



Just checked that out a bit more, KA, and I didn't realise that the Nissen Hut actually came from WW1. It was used for housing troops, then later in WW2 as a shelter for bombed-out civilians, then later, as you quite rightly said, for storage. For more info

www.nissens.co.uk

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 25, 2007)

Lightbuoy;12404; said:


> Really dig the stairwell with those tall but skinny windows -very Art Deco!
> An Anderson Shelter too -bonus



Hi Lb,
Thanks for your comments, m'dear. 
Yeah, I love those windows myself. Makes me think that I'll have to brave that walk again to take some more piccies. It's all good exercise, anyway!
Plus the bonus Anderson made that a rather lucky explore. 



Lightbuoy;12404; said:


> Just wondering Foxy, what with all the nice warm sunny weather we've been having -did ya do a few lengths of the pool?



Tempting after that walk, but not THAT tempting 

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Apr 25, 2007)

Foxylady;12418; said:


> Just checked that out a bit more, KA, and I didn't realise that the Nissen Hut actually came from WW1. It was used for housing troops, then later in WW2 as a shelter for bombed-out civilians, then later, as you quite rightly said, for storage. For more info



I stand informed


----------



## krela (Apr 26, 2007)

King Al;12423; said:


> I stand informed



To be more accurate:

*Nissen huts* we're invented during WW1 but the ones found in the UK mostly date from WW2. They are large (7M - 30M length) curved corrugated iron structures, Nissen Huts were put to all kinds of uses, from stores to accommodation and from offices to NAAFI establishments. They could accomodate anything from 50 to 150 people depending on the size.

They are predominantly found on home defence establishments (anti-aircraft sites etc), airfields and temporary barracks. The americans also made their own version during WW2 called the Quonset hut. There's very little difference between the two apart from dimensions and manufacturer.

*Anderson shelters* also date from WW2, were small curved corrugated iron structures about 1.5M in length and designed to fit in even the smallest back gardens in suburban areas to shelter household members from bombing attacks. They were designed to house a maximum of 6 people. 

They probably killed more people that they saved because while they protected the occupants from shrapnel, they also amplified the blast wave of any nearby bomb exploding. Many people were found dead inside them with no injuries other than liquified internal organs from the blast pressure. What most people didn't realise when they constructed them is that they're only really effective when the outside walls are banked over with at least 1M of earth!

Grim huh?


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 26, 2007)

krela;12447; said:


> To be more accurate:
> 
> 
> They probably killed more people that they saved because while they protected the occupants from shrapnel, they also amplified the blast wave of any nearby bomb exploding. Many people were found dead inside them with no injuries other than liquified internal organs from the blast pressure. What most people didn't realise when they constructed them is that they're only really effective when the outside walls are banked over with at least 1M of earth!
> ...



Thats interesting, I didnt know that. They obviously did a pretty good job of hushing that up!


----------



## King Al (Apr 26, 2007)

krela;12447; said:


> To be more accurate:...



Now ya just being picky


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 26, 2007)

krela;12447; said:


> To be more accurate:
> 
> *Nissen huts* we're invented during WW1 but the ones found in the UK mostly date from WW2. They are large (7M - 30M length) curved corrugated iron structures, Nissen Huts were put to all kinds of uses, from stores to accommodation and from offices to NAAFI establishments. They could accomodate anything from 50 to 150 people depending on the size.
> 
> ...


----------



## dnomyar (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, any up-dates??


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 9, 2009)

dnomyar said:


> Hi, any up-dates??



Hiya dnomyar...yes, there's another thread in the leisure forum of my return visit last November. It's under it's actual name of Seaton Heights Hotel.
Welcome to DP, btw.


----------

